# Guilty Pleasures of non-classical music



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

I have a major soft spot for R&B, particularly the early 90s and 00s stuff, its so overwrought and cheesy but at the same time it just gets me.






anyone else like to own up to anything?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Why does it have to be a guilty pleasure? If it's good music no problem. I love folk music - the folkier the better. Try this:


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

.






The Alan Parsons Project. Always on my playlist - 52 weeks a year.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

My _top_ favourite non-classical acts:

Rammstein
Einstürzende Neubauten
Baba Zula
Can (first 6 or so albums)
Cabaret Voltaire (first 3 albums)
Wolf Biermann
Nick Cave (the albums with Blixa Bargeld)
John Coltrane
Thelonious Monk
Fats Waller
Mose Allison
Captain Beefheart
Max Raabe und sein Palast Orchester
Del McCoury
Billie Holiday
Sun Ra
Talking Heads (first 3 albums)
Van der Graaf Generator
Velvet Underground (especially first 2 albums plus _Loaded_)
Dwight Yoakam


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Pop/rock was my first love and it still has a special place in my heart. I am blogging my 100 favourite songs here (100-39 posted so far). Nothing guilty about it.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

The 'similar threads' box (below the last post in the thread) lists 5 "Guilty Pleasure' threads, with 227 replies, besides this one. Is there really that much guilt floating around TC? The Krew needs to look into this!


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Art Rock said:


> Pop/rock was my first love and it still has a special place in my heart. I am blogging my 100 favourite songs here (100-39 posted so far). Nothing guilty about it.


After looking at your blog, I'm looking forward to see the last 39

I wouldn't be able to keep Jazz out of it


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

brotagonist said:


> Can (first 6 or so albums)
> Nick Cave (the albums with Blixa Bargeld)
> John Coltrane
> Thelonious Monk
> ...


Why are these in a guilty pleasures thread you insane *******?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Taggart said:


> Why does it have to be a guilty pleasure? If it's good music no problem


True, but in the OP's case I think he was right first time heh heh... 

Mine's probably Emerson, Lake & Palmer - even saying you don't hate them is often tantamount to social suicide.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I only have one guilty pleasure (I feel VERY GUILTY for it), and her name is Beyonce.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

A lot of the non-classical music I like could be considered "guilty". I like music like Len & Rin (vocaloid music), daniwellP (the artist who created that "Nyan Cat" song), chiptune, and other odd cheesy Eurodance like Jenny Rom, Smile.dk, or Caramell.

But the good thing is that I just listen to music that I think sounds good--figuring out whether it's "guilty" or "effeminate" or otherwise embarrassing in some way is strictly secondary and doesn't affect what I choose to listen to.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Schubussy said:


> Why are these in a guilty pleasures thread you insane *******?


Since we are supposed to be highbrow classical lovers, I assumed that anything else is cause for guilt


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Schubussy said:


> Why are these in a guilty pleasures thread you insane *******?


If he's serious about them being "guilty," I think the music snob paradigm just exploded.

Now we are free, subjectivity rules the land.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

I even do mixed genres!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Taylor, Avril, Haylee


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

Edit: Never mind. Realized my post was kind of irrelevant to the topic.


----------



## maestro57 (Mar 26, 2013)

I listen to a lot of non-classical stuff, but being the extremely macho man that I am (ha ha), I find guilty pleasure in listening to Taylor Swift's "I Knew You Were Trouble" - that melody in the chorus is very, very catchy. Every time my wife plays it in the car, I shake my head and roll my eyes, but deep down I'm jamming out to that song in my head.






Another one, and I never ever thought I would say that a Justin Bieber song is worth listening to, but he has one decent one: "As Long as You Love Me (Acoustic Version)".






These songs I like strictly for the melodic content. Other than those two semi-recent songs, there aren't anymore I'm embarrassed of liking. There you have it TC...


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

cwarchc said:


>


ugghhh….. we are so sorry, what happened?


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Nearly all of the songs in my library I listen to without shame....including Weird Al Yankovich.
The only song that I would feel embarassment listening to: Come on Eileen. In my defense, it's a college nostalgia thing and I only listen to it about once every three years


----------



## LindnerianSea (Jun 5, 2013)

Although not necessarily 'guilty'...

Van der Graaf Generator
King Crimson
Genesis (early)
Jackson C. Frank
Neil Young
Simon & Garfunkel
Bill Evans trio
any kind of dixieland jazz
AC/DC...


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

"Simon & Garfunkel
Bill Evans trio"

Yeah...


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Cream--*
The Very Best of Cream
*Doobie Brothers--*Taking It To The Streets. *Michael McDonald gives this group a whole other soulful and intense dimension that they were lacking before his arrival; it's as if they kicked it into a higher--and deeper-- gear once he came on board.


----------



## JohannesBrahms (Apr 22, 2013)

My guilty pleasures(except that they aren't guilty pleasures) are the following:

Monroe Brothers
Bill Monroe and the Bluegrass Boys
Flatt and Scruggs and the Foggy Mountain Boys
James P. Johnson
Scott Joplin
Benny Goodman
Count Basie

The list could go on, but I have coffee waiting for me. So, I'd like to stay and jaw with y'all a while longer, but I got to be a movin' on.


----------



## Roland (Mar 13, 2013)

Even the album cover is a guilty pleasure--it does, however, get one in the mood for "Whipped Cream."






I love Herb Alpert's trumpet playing


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

LindnerianSea said:


> AC/DC...


You were trying to sneak that one past us, weren't you?!?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


> LindnerianSea said:
> 
> 
> > Although not necessarily 'guilty'...
> ...


No, there was electricity at both ends making a complete circuit! 

Besides, what about some down home country metal like Hayseed Dixie?


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

David Gates, with or without Bread.
Don McLean
Makoto Ozone

And I feel no guilt whatsoever.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

People feel 'guilty' because they listen to Bill Evans?. 
People of the jury, yes, I'm guilty of that charge... and I have no remorse!. And I would do it again!. :devil:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Now here's a _really_ guilty pleasure - born of the 78s in my mother's collection.... *Bing Crosby*!


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Better still, watch live:






Though the version with LA sounds better, this is quite funny.


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Probably things like this...
















Best regards, Dr


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Yanni - heaven have mercy on my musical soul. 

And do I even need to mention Enya? 

As my life gets increasingly hectic, my musical tastes move ever more towards the velvety.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

I still listen to Kamelot quite a lot. Funny thing, there is absolutely no other band of which I like in that sub-genre of Metal, so I don't know what it is about this one... it just works for me. I still have a soft spot for some epic, driving, and powerful Metal with a great lead vocalist.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

brianvds said:


> Yanni - heaven have mercy on my musical soul.
> 
> And do I even need to mention Enya?


Yanni???? Yes, may heaven have mercy on your soul indeed!

Great bands (like many listed above) are not "guilty pleasures." They are just pleasures.

Some of my *guilty* pleasures would be

- Some Billy Joel
- Coldplay
- Enigma
- Fat Boy Slim
- Kid Rock
- Michael Jackson
- Neil Diamond
- Sade (not sure If I should feel that guilty about her)
- Seal
- Styx
- Trans Siberian Orchestra
- Van Halen
- Some ZZ Top

Now THAT'S a *guilty* pleasure list.

V


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Musical guilty pleasures?

-The Chemical Brothers
-The Future Sound of London
-Thievery Corporation
-Underworld
-Massive Attack
-The Orb
and
-Kate Bush


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Antiquarian said:


> Musical guilty pleasures?
> 
> -The Chemical Brothers
> -The Future Sound of London
> ...


Antiquarian, we should go party sometime !! 

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Trance, Goatrance

In hindsight I consider it sort of a guilty pleasure. I dislike most of it, but sometimes the occasional track still hits the right spot.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

The 80's indie pop and shoegaze scene. Harder stuff like Pixies and Sonic Youth - but also the sweet and childlike music of R.E.M., The Vaselines, Slowdive, and a host of others.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

shangoyal said:


> The 80's indie pop and shoegaze scene. Harder stuff like Pixies and Sonic Youth - but also the sweet and childlike music of R.E.M., The Vaselines, Slowdive, and a host of others.


Sonic Youth and Rem? if those are your guilty pleasures, I wonder what are your favorite non classical musicians.


----------



## Whistler Fred (Feb 6, 2014)

Since we're talking guilty pleasure here (please don't judge me, I'm a child of the flower-power era):


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Vaughn Monroe - Ghost Riders in the Sky.

God help me.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Blancrocher said:


> Vaughn Monroe - Ghost Riders in the Sky.
> 
> God help me.


I love it. Folly of leaden unimaginative stupidity for me not to.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

*The Homecoming Queen's Got a Gun!*






All honor to Julie- mistress of hospitality and irony.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Blancrocher said:


> Vaughn Monroe - Ghost Riders in the Sky.
> 
> God help me.


If I'm remembering correctly the history of music in 19th century America, this is what _Rudolph the Red-nosed Reindeer_ morphed into when Finnish settlers migrated westward across the plains and hybridized with the Sioux.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

If you work as many hours as I do, you know that camp is as inevitable as breathing. I love this song.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

This, I know its cheesy as fu*k but i like it!


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Oh my goodness.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

jani said:


> This, I know its cheesy as fu*k but i like it!


_THIS IS SO AWESOME!_ Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. . . I think I'm casting a slightly radioactive glow. Incandescent. Blows Metallica _a-way_!

I <caesura> love <caesura> it.

How can I be a vision of demure professionalism and propriety at work when blasting this?

I salute you.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Marschallin Blair said:


> _THIS IS SO AWESOME!_ Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. . . I think I'm casting a slightly radioactive glow. Incandescent. Blows Metallica _a-way_!
> 
> I <caesura> love <caesura> it.
> 
> ...


----------



## cellogrl (Apr 4, 2014)

I love singers like Johnny Cash and Bob Dylan. I also really like the Cranberries, Enya, The Old Crow Medicine Show, Aretha Franklin, Regina Spektor, Imogen Heap, The Alabama Shakes, Nirvana, U2, Celtic and Fiddle music... I love pretty much anything.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The singer was a semi-successful chart-tickler in the early 60s (under a different name) who was obviously no spring chicken when this was released, his band look about as uncool as it's possible to be and the song is a blatant glam-rock/rock 'n' roll hybrid rip-off of Norman Greenbaum's Spirit in the Sky - but I don't care as this was 

the 70s!






And here's another cheesy 70s classic:


----------



## Fratello (May 14, 2014)

it is not Guilty as long as you are listening to MUSIC , some of the stuff that are being called music are not music (99.99% pop music and all none musics like Rap) -_- and some are more like theater than music... like some of the metal and/or rock bands that are are famous at the moment .


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

These three songs are stuck in my head as of late, and they're catchy and good in a bad way


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

jani said:


>


Jani, I also like that song, "Song 4" by Baby Metal:






04:00-04:20.

Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

It's so _cute_ I can't _stand_ it. The dance sells it.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Punk rock.
Nothing cleanses the palate after an intense listening session of Mozart, Bach, and Schubert like a cold hard dose of The Clash, Flipper, or Hüsker Dü.
Sorry, Henry. And Black Flag.


----------

